# Is 4K Worth "Holding Out" For?



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

With all the hype about the resolution that's set to leave 1080p in the virtual dust of course came uber-expensive prototype projection models from the usual suspects like Sony, who always introduce market-staggering products upon launch of something new (remember when their first SXRD projector was like the price of a midsize or higher car, before trickling down to the affordable SXRD TVs?).

But from what I understand, not much actual content in the way of pre-recorded media (i.e. films on optical disc, like Blu-ray) will be available at any time in the foreseeable future, and the 4K formula, for lack of a better term, hasn't nearly been perfected yet. This begs the question, as I get ready to replace my 50" SXRD set some time soon (funds permitting): Is 4K worth waiting for in terms of in a display system (i.e. one-piece television) or should I buy a good 1080p LCD LED which I have had my eye on for some time and not worry about the 4K revolution?


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

In my opinion you should forget about 4k for now. Who knows later on there will be 8k and then after that something else. Enjoy what's out now!! I still love my 70" and it looks fantastic!!


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

bxbigpipi said:


> In my opinion you should forget about 4k for now. Who knows later on there will be 8k and then after that something else. Enjoy what's out now!! I still love my 70" and it looks fantastic!!


Dang you, bxb!!!! You're STILL making me want to buy that Sharp 70"!!!! :R:R:R

You still lovin' it? Come on...rub it in my face a little more...:unbelievable: :foottap: :yikes: :doh:


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

LoL


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Osage_Winter said:


> With all the hype about the resolution that's set to leave 1080p in the virtual dust of course came uber-expensive prototype projection models from the usual suspects like Sony, who always introduce market-staggering products upon launch of something new (remember when their first SXRD projector was like the price of a midsize or higher car, before trickling down to the affordable SXRD TVs?).
> 
> But from what I understand, not much actual content in the way of pre-recorded media (i.e. films on optical disc, like Blu-ray) will be available at any time in the foreseeable future, and the 4K formula, for lack of a better term, hasn't nearly been perfected yet. This begs the question, as I get ready to replace my 50" SXRD set some time soon (funds permitting): Is 4K worth waiting for in terms of in a display system (i.e. one-piece television) or should I buy a good 1080p LCD LED which I have had my eye on for some time and not worry about the 4K revolution?


Hello,
While 4K is definitely the future, at this point the lion's share of programming offered by cable is not even in HD. I purchased a Panasonic TC-P60GT50 last July well aware that 4K's were going to hit the market in mere months and have not given it a second thought. As the owner of an almost $3000 34 inch CRT Widescreen that weighs around 200 lbs, I have decided to let the dust settle before stepping in the water.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

I have red somewhere that you would have to sit within 5 feet of a 100 inches screen to really see the difference, I don't like to be that close to a big screen; to me 4K will be as popular as 3D !

Of course if the cost come down to almost the same price as the regular 1080P after couple of years, then why not.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

^^^^ This pretty much says it all ^^^^


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> While 4K is definitely the future, at this point the lion's share of programming offered by cable is not even in HD. I purchased a Panasonic TC-P60GT50 last July well aware that 4K's were going to hit the market in mere months and have not given it a second thought. As the owner of an almost $3000 34 inch CRT Widescreen that weighs around 200 lbs, I have decided to let the dust settle before stepping in the water.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thanks Jack. Points taken.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

informel said:


> I have red somewhere that you would have to sit within 5 feet of a 100 inches screen to really see the difference, I don't like to be that close to a big screen; to me 4K will be as popular as 3D !


Wow...really? That's just ridiculous; I wouldn't buy into it just on that alone...:sarcastic: There is NO WAY I am sitting that close to a screen of 100 inches in size...



> Of course if the cost come down to almost the same price as the regular 1080P after couple of years, then why not.


Well, that's the dilemma I brought up in the thread -- I am not sure if I should pull the plug on a nice new 70 inch-plus LCD soon, when funds permit, or hold out until 4K arrives...


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I would not hold out for the 4k and don't foresee it being practical or affordable anytime soon. Practical in the sense of available content. What I would do is buy a display larger than you think you need. My 55" looked huge when purchased but now not so much. I wish I had gone at least 70" or projector.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

In my opinion, if your system is broke or you want to upgrade, then do so. 

For every year, there will always be new advances in technology to improve picture quality, etc. The only drawback with such new technology is that they usually have a high price tag due to the R&D required to get to that new technology.

The best analogy for this is the PC world. Even if you buy the latest and greatest for your new PC, it is already obsolete within a few short months due to faster chips, better processors, etc.

In the end, buy what you want for now and enjoy!

When the bug to upgrade comes again, you buy at that time.. 

Till then, enjoy what you have now.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

JBrax said:


> I would not hold out for the 4k and don't foresee it being practical or affordable anytime soon. Practical in the sense of available content.


Thanks for your thoughts -- it seems like this is the direction I am indeed going in...



> What I would do is buy a display larger than you think you need. My 55" looked huge when purchased but now not so much. I wish I had gone at least 70" or projector.


Oh, I DEFINITELY understand that phenomenon -- within a few weeks, no matter what size you come home with, that size shrinks RAPIDLY...:crying: :rolleyesno: :rant: :R :R


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

JBrax said:


> I would not hold out for the 4k and don't foresee it being practical or affordable anytime soon. Practical in the sense of available content. What I would do is buy a display larger than you think you need. My 55" looked huge when purchased but now not so much. I wish I had gone at least 70" or projector.


Exactly, as someone said the majority of content on cable is far from 1080P, even when it says 1080I, you can see that they are compressing the signal to fit more channel into the same cable.

The only way to get 1080P is from your bluray.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

informel said:


> Exactly, as someone said the majority of content on cable is far from 1080P, even when it says 1080I, you can see that they are compressing the signal to fit more channel into the same cable.
> 
> The only way to get 1080P is from your bluray.


Cable transmissions via high def boxes, are, as of now as far as I know, ONLY 1080i in nature...most 1080p displays, such as my Sony SXRD, upconvert that signal to 1080p when a cable box is connected to its component or HDMI inputs, but for all intents and purposes, high def cable is 1080i...

And yes, the only 1080p source is Blu-ray.


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

Osage_Winter said:


> Cable transmissions via high def boxes, are, as of now as far as I know, ONLY 1080i in nature...most 1080p displays, such as my Sony SXRD, upconvert that signal to 1080p when a cable box is connected to its component or HDMI inputs, but for all intents and purposes, high def cable is 1080i...
> 
> And yes, the only 1080p source is Blu-ray.


In the UK we get the occasional 1080p broadcast via 'Freeview HD'. I think it's just BBC that do this though. When I press the info button on my TV I can see if the program is 1080i or 1080p, to be fair I only see 1080p occasionally but it is broadcast.

RE the screen size thing earlier: When I increased my projector screen to a 2.35:1 AR 112" wide one it seemed huge. However, 4 years later I wouldn't mind it being bigger, but I'm running out of width in the room.  

I found that even though I couldn't see the pixels when I had been zooming my projector to fill the 2.35:1 screen, when I got my A Lens the image still seemed better (more 'solid' looking), which I imagine was down to the increased pixel density. I wonder if going to 4K would give a similar effect, even if the pixels themselves aren't visible with 1080p currently? It's moot for me however, having just ordered the 1080p JVC X35 I'll be waiting a few more years yet before going 4K.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

KelvinS1965 said:


> In the UK we get the occasional 1080p broadcast via 'Freeview HD'. I think it's just BBC that do this though. When I press the info button on my TV I can see if the program is 1080i or 1080p, to be fair I only see 1080p occasionally but it is broadcast.


Wow -- interesting, Kel...I didn't know the UK was broadcasting some 1080p material...


----------

